# [SOLVED] Ratowanie mysqla

## soban_

Witam, tak jak w temacie. Dostalem system do ktorego moge wbic na chrootcie (jest to gentoo), i musze przeniesc baze na debiana z ktorego wbijam na chroocie. Czy jest jakis bezbolesny sposob na wykoanie takowej czynnosci? Probowalem juz mysqldumpem, jednak...

```
/etc/init.d/mysql restart    

 * Starting mysql ...

 * start-stop-daemon: caught an interrupt

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/mysqld died                                                                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

mysql          | * ERROR: mysql failed to start
```

Oczywiscie mysqla wylaczylem na debianie. Czy istnieje jakis inny sposob w jaki moge to zrobic? Potrzebuje zgrac calosc, wraz z userami itp i posadzic na tym debianie.

----------

## gexcite

Skopiowanie plików nie działa? Kiedyś tak przeniosłem i było OK.

----------

## soban_

Dzieki za odpowiedz.

Wersje nie beda sie gryzly? A no i ktore pliki masz na mysli? Tak zeby nie zwalic serwera...

----------

## SlashBeast

Odpal mysqld z palca i zobacz jakie to bledy... popraw je, zrob dumpa baz i wrzuc je spowrotem na nowym serwerze.

----------

## gexcite

Ja podmieniłem wszystkie pliki z bazami. Wersji nie pamiętam, bo to dawno ten manewr robiłem. Zrób sobie kopie plików przed podmianą, to nic się nie stanie i sprawdź efekt.

----------

## soban_

Przekopiowanie zawartosci "/var/lib/mysql" dalo poprawny efekt skopiowania calej bazy : ) mozna uznac za solved, dziekuje Panowie za podpowiedzi i pomoc.

----------

